# I am Former clarinetist starting over from the beginning.



## leegary

I was started playing the clarinet in 8th grade and did Marching bad 3 years in High school and a season of concert band. I have not touched a clarinet since 1999. So I am afraid I have forgotten how to read the notes. I was quite good at it. So I feel music is a passion, so I want to start again. I just purchased a white Mendini Bb clarinet and am excited!!! I want to become good again, and maybe I can audition for a band or something later on.


----------



## david johnson

Best of luck to you  I taught instrumental music for 40 years and was blessed with many fine clarinetists. Mendini is an inexpensive band and probably utilizes a softer key metal than you were used to. Be carful w/that. As soon as you can, I advise you to get a pro-level mouthpiece and eventually a better-built instrument. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## motoboy

I laid off the trumpet for 18 years before I decided to get back to it. Apart from marrying my lovely wife and having a perfect daughter it was the best decision I ever made. Ten years later I have had tons of fun playing in a community orchestra. I did a lot of pit work too before fatherhood. That was not quite as much fun but really helped my chops. 

Enjoy the journey! Practice smart and don't give up.


----------



## Didnasker

Good for you! I find that being an "adult" offers advantages if you have the passion to play -- the self-discipline that only a few of us had in high-school is now in abundance after years of a professional career. I picked up my saxophone three months ago, and have recently upgraded to a better horn and I'm having a great time...

Enjoy, and follow up with your progress (include a recording!)


----------



## arpeggio

david johnson said:


> Best of luck to you  I taught instrumental music for 40 years and was blessed with many fine clarinetists. Mendini is an inexpensive band and probably utilizes a softer key metal than you were used to. Be carful w/that. As soon as you can, I advise you to get a pro-level mouthpiece and eventually a better-built instrument. Let me know if I can help.


I concur with everything Mr. Johnson said. It is amazing what a great mouthpiece will do.

There are many community bands and orchestras in the United States. Since orchestras only normally carry two or three clarinets, they may be tough to get into. We have a waiting list with the orchestra that I play bassoon with.

Bands are another story. Just in Northern Virginia there are a least eight community bands that I know of. There is an association of community bands for the United States: The Association of Concert Bands. I have provided a link to their website. You may find a band that fits your needs where you live: http://www.acbands.org/


----------



## TMHeimer

Good for you. Are there any community bands close by?


----------

